# 2013 Tohatsu 30 Overheat with Weak Stream



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Yep, that's in your impeller housing somewhere.

Normally removing the lower unit and inspecting the impeller is very simple to do, but if you are not mechanically inclined in the least you can take it to a service center.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> Normally removing the lower unit and inspecting the impeller is very simple to do, but if you are not mechanically inclined in the least you can take it to a service center.


I've done a few impeller jobs in the past....but... With an overheating issue on such a new motor I should play the warranty game.... Just in case.

I'm thinking of giving Boat Tune a call on Monday. Anyone use them?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Normally removing the lower unit and inspecting the impeller is very simple to do, but if you are not mechanically inclined in the least you can take it to a service center.
> 
> 
> I've done a few impeller jobs in the past....but... With an overheating issue on such a new motor I should play the warranty game.... Just in case.
> ...


I got there for parts in a pinch. They are the 'dealership' type place. Higher prices but big selection. Heard the service itself is good but the employees can be a bit rough at times. One lady in parts is super nice. I would use them...

You could also try talon marine in oviedo but I dont know if they do tohatsu warranty work?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Call Sarah at Boat tune. She's really helpful..


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Cut/Creek,
Can you guys please take a look at this video and let me know, besides the obvious, if you have any ideas as to what is causing the stream to not work then after a couple minutes start to spit then start pumping? To induce the failure I let the motor run for 30 minutes. Shut it off for 1 min, then restart and let idle. After restart no stream or sometimes it will start up after a couple minutes. Motor has 9 hours on it.

http://youtu.be/cAD5JdoKUGw

I've had a difficult time convincing the shop to drop the LU and inspect the impeller housing. If it wasn't a warranty deal I'd troubleshoot myself and the impeller would have been one of the first things I would have checked after flushing the system. I don't know if it is because thats just how Tohatsu/dealers handle warranty repairs or what. I brought it back to the shop today and they finally agreed to check the impeller. They have told me the broken plastic piece is too small and would have gotten flushed right out the exhaust discharge so that is not the problem. Do you guys agree? Maybe it is just a coincidence that piece is broke and I have stream issues but I have a hard time believing that doesn't have something to do with it.  I'm trying to be patient and let them do their job but I've had the boat 4 weeks and 2 of those it has been in for repair... tired of back and forth to the shop I just wanna fish.

[smiley=frustrated.gif] [smiley=fun_84.gif] [smiley=frustrated.gif] [smiley=fun_84.gif]


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The system has gotten clogged. I have this happen quite often as I smash through the weeds,muck/sand etc when duck hunting. To make sure it is clogged I drop the foot and duct tape a hose on the intake tube and turn on the water to see how the water comes out of the pee tube.

On two occasions I found that the system was not clogged, but the impeller had a couple tabs that somehow got spun the wrong direction and therefore the impeller could not create a pump.

Can't help with warranty work but I hope you get it figured out and there is no real damage to the motor.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

In hat video are you running the engine like that without it pissing? I wouldnt be doing that...


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> In hat video are you running the engine like that without it pissing? I wouldnt be doing that...


Not for long but had to do it. Needed to capture video evidence of the issue to convince/motivate the dealer there is a problem. They were unable to replicate in the shop...
[smiley=frustrate2.gif]
Would I run WOT like that....nah. I dont think the impeller is running dry tho, I think like ducknut said there is a blockage downstream somewhere or maybe some reversed spun tabs. The hatsu' has an overheat alarm, wasn't hot enough to trigger alarm/safety mode during that video. Trust me you would of heard it, that beep is so loud you can hear it a mile away across the lagoon. Got my vid on the lake test, put it right back on the trailer and headed home.


----------



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

Boat Wrench in Longwood is a great Tohatsu dealer. As an FYI I carry a strand of weed wacker line to unclog the pisser. The sand in the Lagoon is course and gets stuck frequently in shallow water.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Did you get it fixed?


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> Did you get it fixed?


In work, pending hatsu approval to R&R the water pump. Impeller had chunks missing from it. Hope to get it back tomorrow.






> Boat Wrench in Longwood is a great Tohatsu dealer. As an FYI I carry a strand of weed wacker line to unclog the pisser. The sand in the Lagoon is course and gets stuck frequently in shallow water.


Boat wrench is doing the work. They have been good to deal with, Angel is a good guy. Just a little frustrated they didn't inspect the impeller the first time I brought it in, like I requested. They apologized and all is well. The display of old outboards they have in the shop is impressive. Thanks for the tip, I'll keep some on board.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Got the boat back from the shop today.  Was able to snap a couple pics of damaged impeller.  The rubber itself was in great shape, no dry rot, but there were notches torn out of many of the fins that were the same shape of the missing plastic piece from the strainer.  No doubt that piece broke off and wrecked havoc inside the impeller housing before exiting out the system. Tohatsu says they've never seen this type of failure before.


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

looks like the housing was pushed down without turning drive shaft


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> looks like the housing was pushed down without turning drive shaft


Good guess but im going to disagree.
If that were the cast the tips of the blades would be gone, not the middle section.
My guess
The plastic intake grate broke, got sucked toward the impeller and got halfway lodged in the incoming water slot in the wear plate and just beat against the blade till it killed the blade and or destroyed the lodged piece of plastic


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

yup...something chewed up the impeller at the same location on all of the fins.

Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Glad it got fixed for ya... That impeller looks knarly


----------

